# Crinone gel



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have been told to use progesterone support just for the 2 ww but not longer.  Im a bit worried because I have been told its unneccessary after OTD.  But what if I do need it?  And why does everyone else take it for weeks?      Why are there such differences, and how important is it?  Sorry, my head is a bit pickled!
Thanks,
Bump


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi bump,

The evidence base supports the need for progesterone support in the 2ww after IVF/ICSI. Support is need for a longer period if donor eggs are used or if there are proven issues with progesterone levels. There is no harm in continuing progesterone during the first trimester but some clinics are of the opinion that it is not needed for this length of time, where others will advise it to continue. No right or wrong answer.

My clinc only provided support for the 2ww (my 3 year old is currently lounging on the sofa   )

Maz x


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------

